# OH MY GOD



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Not a TT thread but I wanted you guys to know

I saw one of these yesterday in the port, what is it, where is it form and how much , and more importantly is it as good as it looks??

IÂ´m in love


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The fact that you found the picture on "www.koenigsegg.com" should really give it away. :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

you got me there!! :lol:

But I wanted real opinions not the pitch on the website, and I know this is probably one of the best places I know to get that. 8)


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats the Koenigsegg CCX. Its a Swedish car with Norwegian design. They have tested it on top gear. And its the fastest car around the track so far. (I think)


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

sure is some money down there. some of those yachts are amazing.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Cheers Khristian

so what are thse going for? Even here in the port where lambos and ferraris are common this managed to draw a big crowd, it looked amazing!

Feel sorry for the owner though, people have no shame these days, parents were letting their kids lie on the bonnet so they could get a pick, IÂ´d go ape if it was mine, and would never let me cars jump all over it! :evil:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

There's a luminous green one for sale at the Bentley dealer in Pangborne near my dad's place. Oh and 2 Spykers.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

It is the fastest thing round the top gear track. After they crashed one. Had to send it back to get a spoiler fitted as it wasnt very stable at high speed.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

actually I think I remember that about having to send it back for a spoiler...shite I cant believe I have seen one in person, its absolutely stunning! and the noise.... :!:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

STEAL IT!!!


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

I have seen 2 of them here i Norway.. The first was the one with 605 bhp (?) and the other one was the CCX with 806 bhp. I think the owner gave around 720 000 quid for it.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

this was the CCX, 720 grand!!! and then people let their kids jump on the bonnet for a pic!!

....720 

What I wouldnt give just to have that much money


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

spain said:


> this was the CCX, 720 grand!!! and then people let their kids jump on the bonnet for a pic!!
> 
> ....720
> 
> What I wouldnt give just to have that much money


but thats with Norwegian taxes offcourse..


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

There was an orange convertible at Le Mans a couple of years back. Stunning, simply stunning. A far more attractive and resolved design than the Pagani Zonda that was parked next to it.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Saw one of those here too(zonda) a while back, I want to know what these people do to buy cars like that...ba$tards :?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Have a look at this guys collection  :


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an even bigger collection...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Shame they're in 1:48 scale...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kristian_TT said:


> They have tested it on top gear. And its the fastest car around the track so far. (I think)


Is that not the one the Stig crashed


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kristian_TT said:
> 
> 
> > They have tested it on top gear. And its the fastest car around the track so far. (I think)
> ...


Thats right. That was before the rear spoiler were fitted..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Kristian_TT said:
> 
> 
> > They have tested it on top gear. And its the fastest car around the track so far. (I think)
> ...


Keep up ,where have you been ffs Lapland??? :roll:


----------

